# Utah Roadies



## TiDeluxe (Apr 30, 2004)

Visit the Biker's Edge, we are a new shop carrying road bikes from Cannondale, Felt, Look, Calfee, Titus, and about anything else you may be interested in. We will be receiving the new Cannondale 613's in a week or so. Also if your looking for a fun and fast group road ride show up on Wednesday nights at 5pm. ride leaves at 5:30. 801294433 400 North 500 West.


----------



## Brooks (Feb 6, 2004)

*Presumably that's in SLC?*



TiDeluxe said:


> Visit the Biker's Edge, we are a new shop carrying road bikes from Cannondale, Felt, Look, Calfee, Titus, and about anything else you may be interested in. We will be receiving the new Cannondale 613's in a week or so. Also if your looking for a fun and fast group road ride show up on Wednesday nights at 5pm. ride leaves at 5:30. 801294433 400 North 500 West.


no further question....


----------



## TiDeluxe (Apr 30, 2004)

*Bountiful*



Brooks said:


> no further question....


Bountiful


----------

